# Older Craftsman 113.12171 Help



## gcoats23 (May 7, 2016)

Hi there, my name is Garrett. I am relatively new to woodworking. Was recently laid off and found some spare time on my hands so i decided to try my hand at it again with some home improvement type projects. Well I really needed a table saw as I was using a circular saw mounted to a table and it was not so safe lol. Anyways I found an older craftsman for sale for around $100. After working some hustle I purchased it for $65. I was stoked..had a nice table and fence and was everything I needed. Took it home and cleaned and oiled it up... Anyways After about 3 hrs of playing with it it started to bog down and stop when making cuts. Then in the middle of a cut it just stopped. Found out it had to be the bearings or capacitor. Couldn't get the shaft to turn at all. So I started removing the motor(was a motor-hand in the oil field..so i figured I got this). Anyways i got everything apart except getting the bearings out..Im not sure how to remove this aluminum Coupler that houses the bearings. I might take it to a shop next week but I would like to get this myself. I have included some pictures. I hope this is enough info. Also I have read through quite a few posts here and to be honest im not the best at identifying the different parts. I am learning but I mostly worked with maintenance and simple hydraulic fixes. Anyways if you can help i would be much appreciative. Also any other info..like things to do when rebuilding to help performance would be sweet. Thanks again
Garrett


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

If the shaft wouldn't spin at all its going to be a seized bearing, a bad cap wouldn't stop movement. Those little aluminium housing on top of the bearing I'd imagine would pop off if you pried them up with a screwdriver, and from there you should be able to use a dowel and knock on the bearings


----------



## gcoats23 (May 7, 2016)

Nice..going to try to pry them this evening. Thanks so much for your help. Honestly didnt want to break something. Thanks again
Garrett


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

gcoats23 said:


> Hi there, my name is Garrett. I am relatively new to woodworking. Was recently laid off and found some spare time on my hands so i decided to try my hand at it again with some home improvement type projects.
> 
> Well I really needed a table saw as I was using a circular saw mounted to a table and it was not so safe lol. Anyways I found an older craftsman for sale for around $100. After working some hustle I purchased it for $65. I was stoked..had a nice table and fence and was everything I needed. Took it home and cleaned and oiled it up...
> 
> ...


It would help if you provided information such as model number.

Does the motor have an information late on it? If so a photograph of that would be useful. 

Was there any noise that started when the motor began deteriorating. eg. could you hear a bearing grinding noise? I would be surprised that the bearings would completely seize without considerable noise.

Since you are not familiar with motors I would recommend that you take the motor to a specialty shop.

George


----------



## gcoats23 (May 7, 2016)

Well the motor is 113.12171 from craftsman. And yes it is most definitely the bearings. They are shot. Going to take the caps and shaft to HPS on monday and see what they can do about replacement bearings. Thanks for the help. Also I would post more pictures but it wont let me yet. Nevermind. Didnt notice I was not logged in when posting that last one lol

Garrett


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Once you have the motor running the next good thing you can do for that saw is get a better fence. Your saw is the same one I have had for well over 30 years and it still has the original fence.

That fence will get the job done, but it takes work each time it is moved to be sure it is parallel to the blade. It also does not have built in tacks for holding accessories.

George


----------



## OzoneBeastMode (Feb 13, 2016)

I've come across some that have a set screw or key. Hard to tell by pictures. Having a bearing puller on hand makes life so much easier btw


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

OzoneBeastMode said:


> I've come across some that have a set screw or key. Hard to tell by pictures. Having a bearing puller on hand makes life so much easier btw


I don't know much about bearing pullers. 

I bought a set of three different sized bearing pullers (eBay) when I needed to remove/replace bearings on a Craftsman saw. None of the pullers would fit. End of story is I bought a new saw and sold the pullers at a garage sale. 

Moral of the story is: if you find bearing pullers, make sure they will be right for the job before you buy them.


----------



## gcoats23 (May 7, 2016)

So I took it into HPS(local bearing shop) and he said its $45 for each sleeve bearing replacement. Sooo I guess I am going to just pick up a portable saw from Home Depot. Really bummed because I like the older table on the craftsman. Still going to keep my eye out for a decent motor in the same range tho. Thanks for all the help. Anyone got some comments on the Ryobi 10in portable at HD. Its around 149 I think. 
Garrett


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

If it were me, I would look for a used 3500 rpm motor. 
A good motor might be an upgrade to the old motor. 
Your motor may only be 3/4 hp. If you can find a good 1 hp to 1 1/2 hp, it will work like a dream. 
Stay with original pulley size, but shaft diameter and length won't be as critical as the rpm. 
The motor does not have to be a table saw motor. It could be off an industrial fan or anything. 
If you could get a a good working motor in the $50 range, your back in business. 
Good luck.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

gcoats23 said:


> So I took it into HPS(local bearing shop) and he said its $45 for each sleeve bearing replacement. Sooo I guess I am going to just pick up a portable saw from Home Depot. Really bummed because I like the older table on the craftsman. Still going to keep my eye out for a decent motor in the same range tho. Thanks for all the help. Anyone got some comments on the Ryobi 10in portable at HD. Its around 149 I think.
> Garrett


How many bearings does that saw have? I would think only 2. Two times $45 is only $90. That is less than the portable saw.

George


----------



## gcoats23 (May 7, 2016)

Yea your right George..but then you account for the wife factor lol...she just wants me to get something new with a warranty...idk. I guess I thought the bearings would be quite a bit less expensive..the guy at the shop even said just get a new saw or a new motor. If I could change the bearings for less I might. IDK the only thing im hanging onto is the fact that the table is nice..I might go have a look around town 2maro and see if I can find another motor. I think the consensus is that anything under 3000rpm will not do. So im going to look around. All input is much appreciated. 
Thanks again
Garrett


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

In this case something new with a warranty is probably not as good as what you have now.

George

PS You also might look for another machine shop. does not have to be a motor shop to change a bearing.


----------



## gcoats23 (May 7, 2016)

I was wondering about that...$45 for one set of sleeve bearings seems a bit steep. I live in a smaller town (20,000ppl) but I think there might be another shop. Going to look around 2maro. Also..I know this might sound silly and i could just as well google it...but im not sure of the difference between a sleeve bearing and a regular on shaft bearing that you would heat up to set. Anyways thanks again
Garrett


----------



## gcoats23 (May 7, 2016)

Great News! +I was able to resurface the sleeve bearing with the help of my buddy. Got it all back together no problems. Think I agree about replacing that fence tho..not so accurate. Thanks again for everyone's help


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Accuracy is not the problem with that fence. Setup is the problem. It is a bear to set the fence parallel to the blade each time.

Even a straight board clamped to the saw top is perfectly accurate. Just hard to set and reset.

George


----------



## Sean M (Apr 19, 2021)

gcoats23 said:


> Great News! +I was able to resurface the sleeve bearing with the help of my buddy. Got it all back together no problems. Think I agree about replacing that fence tho..not so accurate. Thanks again for everyone's help



Hello. I apologize for the necroing...but this is quite literally one of the only threads ive found for this motor. I recently bought an old craftsman 103 saw and it came with this motor. Figuring im pretty good with mechanicical systems i decided to take it apart for cleaning and inspection of the bearings...figuring they wernt some proprietary sleeve system....i was wrong.


Sears parts replacment doesnt have any listed anymore(not even listing this as part of the motor) and im having a hard time finding replacments for even motors that have the same cradle mount and bearing cap and all...


Looking for some advice on what ened up happening?? Or if im just sol and need to buy a new motor. I cannot reuse the old ones because my friend decided to hammer the shaft(not my idea and not the proper way to take the end caps off)...completely blowing out the internal bearing cap and lubricant distribution system(some kind of cloth separated by a razorblade thin sheet of metal that is used as a sort of wick for the shaft/sleeve.


The area im thinking i could pressfit a standard bearing to is 34mm od and 5/8 shaft. Located on the outer side of the end cap under that bearing cap in your photos.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Without any photos of the damage it's difficult to recommend anything less than a different motor... Ebay, Craig's List Facebook Marketplave etc. Even a motor rerpair shop will have used motors for sale. Bronze bearing motors are all but extinct for table saws and would be underpowered if less than 1 HP, in my opinion.








Craftsman table saw motor for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for Craftsman table saw motor at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com





The first one here would work fine:








1 HP table saw motor for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for 1 HP table saw motor at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------

